# St. Croix Avid vs. St. Croix Legend Tournament and Legend Elite rods



## Walleye007 (Apr 2, 2006)

Anybody ever compare them?
Are the Legends worth the extra $$?


----------



## jignut (Feb 14, 2005)

I own 14 St Croix rods. 12 premiers and 2 avids.
The difference between these 2 is so minimal that I figured the extra for the legends can't be worth the money.
I would go into shock if I ever accidently dropped a $300 rod in the lake, its bad enough when a premier goes in, believe me.


----------



## G.LoomisMan (Aug 12, 2006)

I have a legend elite that was given to me as a gift. I like it alot but i really dont think its worth the money. if i was paying for it i definatly would by an avid. but just pick one up and play with it and your gonna be in heaven lol. they are really that nicee 
________
Chrysler Patriot


----------



## Matt D (Apr 14, 2004)

I have Premier's, Avids and Legend Elite rods. In my opinion you get what you pay for. Having said that I really believe most people are not going to tell a lot of difference between an Avid and Legend. I think there is a lot of improvement to be had going from the Premier to the Avid in sensitivity and weight of the rod among other things. That difference seems to shrink when going from the Avid to the Legend.

If money is of not an issue go with the Legend and you will love it. If you are like most of us and money is the driver go for the Avid and you will love it as well.

Good luck,

Matt D


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

even the new premiers have been revamped for lighter wt. and greater sensitivity. i just picked up a new 7' ml and cannot get over the difference from my older primiers. when it is all said and done, it is just a rod. i am happy with what i have and get outfished by many who have cheaper rods. gotta admit, the legend is a beautiful rod.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

If you are looking at a length 7' or shorter, I HIGHLY recommend you check out the BPS Johnny Morris Signature Series rods.

I own a couple 6'6" MH and love them. Feels like the weight of one newspaper page in your hand before adding a reel. 

That HM85 is incredibly sensitive.

My fishing buddy has top of the line G. Loomis rods that he says aren't any better!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I have been looking at getting a new rod to go with an abu 2005lp I just got. I think I have decided on the St. Croix Avid 66MHF. I will look into the Johnny Morris rod you are talking about though to and see what I think about it. I just got a 10% off coupon for any one item at bass pro, so I will be heading out there next week to pick out the rod I want.


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

Bass Pro has their extreme on sale for 69 reg 99 and they are rated hg-60 which is pretty sensitive. they have some walleye rods designed by gary parsons rated at hg-85 which is real sensitive. Johnny Morris Signature Series rods you cannot go wrong either but a little more costly. Its just like baskin robbins, so many flavors, u will eventually find something just right for you and your budget.

all thumbs


----------

